# Tim Wiese als Profi-Wrestler?



## Death Row (16 Sep. 2014)

> Neues Kapitel im beruflichen Leben von Tim Wiese: Der Ex-Torwart denkt intensiv über eine Karriere als Profi-Wrestler nach. Ein Angebot des Ringerverbandes WWE liegt vor. Tritt der Keeper nun in die Fußstapfen von Hulk Hogan oder dem Undertaker?.....



Quelle: Wird Tim Wiese bald Profi-Wrestler?

Die Meldung kann man entweder unter "Genial" oder "Total abgefahren" verbuchen


----------



## UTux (16 Sep. 2014)

Vom Torwart zum Wrestling-Schauspieler, was eine Karriere. :zzzzzz:


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Sep. 2014)

Dort müsste er sich aber weitaus mehr bewegen!


----------



## comatron (17 Sep. 2014)

Das wäre doch eher was für Müller oder Robben, die schaffen es jetzt schon, sich ständig filmreif hinzuschmeißen.


----------



## egon0815 (17 Sep. 2014)

Oje.. Nach Werder gings abwärts!
Dabei ist er ja eigentlich nen total Netter.


----------



## Jockel111 (19 Sep. 2014)

UTux schrieb:


> Vom Torwart zum Wrestling-Schauspieler, was eine Karriere. :zzzzzz:


den torwart hätt er weglassen sollen, unangenehme type, gut dass er weg ist


----------



## fabolous (30 Dez. 2014)

statt zu hoffenheim zu gehn hätte er zu real madrid gehen sollen..mourinho wollte ihn- er konnte nicht glauben, dass casillas dort auf die bank sollte (als real legende)

deshalb hat er das angebot nicht angenommen..der andre torwart , der anstelle von wiese kam-wurde dann tatsächlich die nr. 1 

..unfassbar,


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Der Junge hat in seiner Karriere nicht nur einmal die falsche Entscheidung getroffen...


----------



## ketzekes (20 Aug. 2015)

Glückwunsch endlich ne sportart die zu seinem Volum passt


----------

